# 12' box van



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I saw a 12' Chev. box van at a dealer I have bought 6 work trucks from, and I know he would make me a good deal. It has a overhead door and a alum. lift gate. Is 12' too short?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How tall are you? Can you stand up while the door is up? Is there a side door? Having to lower the lift gate every time you wanted to get in the back would suck. What kind of work do you do? My step van has a 10'6 body and is big enough for me. I'm still stocking it up and doing the minor things but I have enough room for a crane, cart jetter, 2 hand carts, 2 shelves that hold enough well enough stock. A big selling point for my van was it was under 10k lbs. In ca when your gvw is over 10k, you reach into a whole new headaches. Does tx have any such laws? Got any pics?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How tall are you? Can you stand up while the door is up? Is there a side door? Having to lower the lift gate every time you wanted to get in the back would suck. What kind of work do you do? My step van has a 10'6 body and is big enough for me. I'm still stocking it up and doing the minor things but I have enough room for a crane, cart jetter, 2 hand carts, 2 shelves that hold enough well enough stock. A big selling point for my van was it was under 10k lbs. In ca when your gvw is over 10k, you reach into a whole new headaches. Does tx have any such laws? Got any pics?


I'm 5'10. The van looks like it has plenty of head room. No side door. if the gate acted up, It looks like your locked out. I do service and drains. It looks like it is on a 1 ton chassis. I will have to check on the GVW. I will go by and take a picture tomorrow or Mon.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what do they want for it??*

how much money and how many miles 

how old is it??


just wondering what one is worth


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I'm 5'10. The van looks like it has plenty of head room. No side door. if the gate acted up, It looks like your locked out. I do service and drains. It looks like it is on a 1 ton chassis. I will have to check on the GVW. I will go by and take a picture tomorrow or Mon.


Many moons ago when I was an apprentice I worked out of a 12' box truck, but it had a man door on the curb side, to not have that would be a deciding factor for me. Parking those things in Chicago is a pain the ass as well.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> how much money and how many miles
> 
> how old is it??
> 
> ...


They were closed when I went by, I will get some info Mon.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 12 ft chevy box fan and I love it. No matter how big they are they are never big enough.:laughing: I have pics posted on here in one of the threads. The lift gate is great but a little slow in freezing weather. I give it two thumbs up though.:thumbup: I carry all my machines a spare tire and extra cable in it and still have plenty of room. I built my shelves over the wheel wells on one side and a closet on the other side for my diggings tools. I will see if I can find the post and post it in this thread.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I also have a gang box in there. It suits my needs and I really don't have it all set up the way I want it. I will put more shelves in there eventually as my company grows and determine exactly how much shelf space I will need.


----------

